# Attaching a roof to my house



## gs1n372 (Feb 11, 2008)

I own a double-wide and want to add a walk in closet addition to the side of my home off my bathroom. I want to put a door where the window is to give access. My question is what is the best way to attach the roof to the side of the house. I know to take off the vinyl siding and insulation board where the addition will go. I am not sure whether to put on a gabled roof or just do a slant off the side like a wing. Either way I want to know how you attach it so that it doesn't leak. The side of the house is about 26 feet wide and I am either going to build it 8'x8' or like 6'x12'. I am curious if you just add flashing bent in a 90 degree along the roof and attaching to the house? Then once tht is complete do you just add some sort of channel to finish off the vinylso it doesn't look bad? If anyone out there can help me with this I would appreciat it. Thanks!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I think you will be better off posting this question in the framing section to ask more from a carpenters perspective.

Building codes probably will come into play for what you want to do, even if they are not enforced in your area, then for safety reasons at least.

Do you know how the walls on your manufactured home are situated and what size they are? A lean-to with a pitch going away from the home structure would probably be the easiest and least costly, but will need to have a flat roofing membrane installed and properly flashed to the wall of the existing structure. Depending on the clearance issues, it may have to actually tie into the roof surface.

Is it a shingled roof on top now, or an aluminum skin and does the aluminum have the T-Ribs for connecting the sections?

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

SHED STYLE IS EASIER,as you run trhe rafters down from the wall to a girder,the new shingles will run from the bottom of the pitch upto the top which is against the wall,you cap the top of the shingles with an apron flashing which is inserted under the vinyl siding on the wall--a typical apron flashing is bent 3"with the new roof pitch,then bent 3"up the wall


----------

